
Project Loon balloons over Peru - tonylemesmer
https://www.flightradar24.com/HBAL582/214ba902
======
celias
Part of Google's Project Loon
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loon_(company)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loon_\(company\))
[https://loon.com](https://loon.com)

------
clydethefrog
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_colonialism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_colonialism)

~~~
LudwigNagasena
Overuse of “colonialism” is so tiring. At least they didn’t name it
“electronic nazism” to drive the point home.

~~~
hrktb
What would be your preferred term ?

To put things in perspective, Australia or Hong Kong for instance were
colonies that overall benefited from the relation with England, so I don't
really get the parallel you draw with nazism.

~~~
AlanSE
The word colonialism is a pejorative. The tone of the word in modern language
is extremely negative. The point being made is that the word is so negative
that the commenter had to go as far as nazis to find another word that is
worse.

~~~
fit2rule
Colonialism is negative for the aborigines.

It is a form of totalitarianism.

It is not a positive thing, unless you actually are a 'colonialist' and thus
privileged to its advances - not to be confused with the lesser 'colonist',
which are more often than not the ones chopping all the lumber, i.e. doing the
work of it.

There are certain religious groups for which the colony is everything...

------
dsl
Here is one wandering over Souix Falls:
[https://www.flightradar24.com/HBAL0296/214e375c](https://www.flightradar24.com/HBAL0296/214e375c)

------
rasz
Did they resolve lawsuit over stealing tech after NDA demonstrations? lets
google ... [https://news.bloomberglaw.com/ip-law/google-loses-bid-to-
del...](https://news.bloomberglaw.com/ip-law/google-loses-bid-to-delay-
lawsuit-in-project-loon-patent-fight-1) guess not

------
TomasD
More info at [https://www.flightradar24.com/blog/keep-your-eye-on-the-
hbal...](https://www.flightradar24.com/blog/keep-your-eye-on-the-hbal-
tracking-project-loon-balloons/) (2016)

------
FR10
This is a joint effort between our government and the biggest telcom
Telefónica (and project Loom), in response to a series of floods that affected
last year (mainly) the northern parts of the country due to El Niño
phenomenon.

